# KBC - Deliberately Restricting Online Functionality of Deposit Accounts



## bugler (25 Jan 2016)

Fairly bizarre stuff. I have long held a Smart Access Demand account with KBC (no doubt when I opened it the rate was reasonable). It always annoyed me that you could not transfer money from it online, it was fairly stone age years ago, never mind now. When I logged back in recently I was pleasantly surprised to see that the functionality for online payments had been added. I executed a payment last week and all went smoothly.

Today I attempted to make another payment, only to be told by the system that online payments were not permitted from Smart Access Demand accounts. I called KBC who confirmed over the phone that due to a glitch some of these accounts are able to make online payments, but when this is happened KBC then act and switch off the functionality. This is both annoying and worrying, as I'm not sure what it says about KBC's IT and security infrastructure etc. But worst of all, they are keeping their customers in the dark ages deliberately. "Smart Access" indeed.

It probably doesn't need to be said but I'd be very reluctant to consider KBC for any account at all.


----------



## Lightning (25 Jan 2016)

Sounds like an annoying KBC system bug.

Do you have a current account with KBC? KBC do not offer online wire transactions to external accounts without a current account.


----------



## Connard (25 Jan 2016)

As CiaranT says you can only do an online transfer from a KBC savings account to a KBC current account. If you don't have a current account you have to do it in writing. You can't even edit or cancel the direct debit that transfers money into the account online as I learned a few months back. You can only do it in writing. Complete pain in the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language. I ended up just blocking the direct debit from my current account and then using a standing order. I really hate KBC's online and mobile banking.


----------



## machalla (19 Feb 2016)

They told me this back in December.  I noticed that my Smart Access Demand account stopped me transferring money out of the account to my current account with a different bank.  Which had worked only a week beforehand.  They then claimed it wasn't possible when I pointed out that I had done just that a week before. 

Just this week I noticed that the functionality was back in the mobile app and it worked again.

With the drop in interest rates on the account to 0.5% today I'll just be closing the account now in any case.


----------



## Sarenco (21 Feb 2018)

In view of today's announcement by RaboDirect, can anybody advise whether KBC have improved their online offering?

Is it still the case that a customer can only do an online transfer from a KBC deposit account to a KBC current account?  I've no interest in opening a current account with KBC so that would be a deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Moneypit (21 Feb 2018)

Sarenco said:


> In view of today's announcement by RaboDirect, can anybody advise whether KBC have improved their online offering?
> 
> Is it still the case that a customer can only do an online transfer from a KBC deposit account to a KBC current account?  I've no interest in opening a current account with KBC so that would be a deal-breaker for me.



Me too, the less bank accounts and numbers to deal with the better.


----------



## RSMike (22 Feb 2018)

As a Rabo customer, I also would have been interested in KBC if they were not imposing current account charges, I like online access, however it seems we are moving backwards in Ireland with banking. Is there any bank outside the 3 main ones offering online access for savings without imposing charges and at least some interest? If not its looking like Post Office.


----------



## LoveTrees (24 Feb 2018)

Yes, they are restricting online access just to the viewing side when you are just a saver. But I see that when I send them letters for withdrawals they are quite ok in processing them within reasonable time... Anyway... Now that rabo is gone as well I suggest we accept what they can give... Less and less banks where we can park our savings!


----------



## messyleo (9 Mar 2018)

Was about to open a KBC savings account until I read this - a total deal breaker. I know you can withdraw via letter but with the price of a stamp these days at €1, you would not want to be withdrawing in any way regularly or it would eat into the already low interest. Seems a ridiculous situation and would put me off them as a bank full stop.


----------



## fernrock (4 Apr 2018)

Re KBC online banking. 
While there are problems transferring online from smart access accounts, 35 day notice accounts are *not even visable* on line !!


----------



## Lightning (5 Apr 2018)

fernrock said:


> Re KBC online banking.
> While there are problems transferring online from smart access accounts, 35 day notice accounts are *not even visable* on line !!



Yeah, it is really annoying that this account is not visible online. KBC have being saying that this will be fixed for some time.


----------



## honeybadger12 (13 Apr 2018)

I switched from KBC to N26, never been happier.


----------

